# JTree aufklappen



## Unregistriert (12. Okt 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich äregere mir gerade über wahrscheinlich ein simples Problem.

Ich füge dynamisch bei doppelklick auf einem Eintrag in einer Tabelle einen neuen Eintrag in meiner Navigation (JTree). Das funktioniert auch soweit. Es wird meistens ein hierarchischer Eintrag hinzugefügt. D. h. der eigentlich selektierte Objekt ist in der unteren Ebene. Da ist auch schon mein Problem. Der Tree soll sich bis zu dieser Stelle aufklappen.

Meine Struktur:

```
...
treeModel.addTreeModelListener(listener);
tree = new JTree(treeModel);
...
```


```
public class TreeSelectionListener implements TreeModelListener {
...
public void treeStructureChanged(TreeModelEvent pE) {
 // Hier muss was passieren oder?
 // hole irgendwie den Tree und klappe an dieser Stelle auf
}
...
```

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## Michael... (12. Okt 2009)

siehe API:
JTree.expandPath(TreePath path)


----------



## Unregistriert (12. Okt 2009)

Ja das ist schon klar. Aber ich komme doch über den Model nicht an mein JTree Objekt?!? Oder doch? Wenn ja wie? Wenn ich in den Modelllistener getSource aufrufe habe ich meinen ModelObjekt. Und wie gehts weiter?


----------



## Michael... (12. Okt 2009)

Du musst ja nicht über den Listener gehen. Wie fügst Du denn die neuen Einträge in den Baum ein? Zu dem Zeitpunkt weißt Du ja zumindest quasi wie der Pfad lautet.


----------



## Unregistriert (13. Okt 2009)

Mein TreeNode implementiert PropertyChangeListener und wird bei Änderung der Daten automatisch aufgerufen. Die Listener Methode baut den Tree ggf. neu auf. Das funktioniert soweit. Ich möchte jetzt (in meinem Model wo ich gerade die Struktur aufbaue) die aktuelle Selektion ermitteln und aufklappen.


----------



## Michael... (13. Okt 2009)

Unregistriert hat gesagt.:


> die aktuelle Selektion ermitteln und aufklappen.


Was verstehst Du unter aktueller Selektion? Hast Du nicht ein bischen Code auf dem man aufbauen kann? So kann man ich eigentlich nur raten was Du genau willst.


----------



## Unregistriert (13. Okt 2009)

Klar. sorry.

TREEMODEL

```
public void createTree() {
    DefaultMutableTreeNode lRootNode = (DefaultMutableTreeNode) getRoot();

    lRootNode.removeAllChildren();

    List<Model> sucheListe =
      VerwaltungPresentationModel.getInstance().getBean().getNavigationListe();

    if (sucheListe != null && !sucheListe .isEmpty()) {
      int size = sucheListe .size();

      for (int i = 0; i < size; i++) {
        Model model = sucheListe .get(i);
        DefaultMutableTreeNode pkNode = new DefaultMutableTreeNode(model);
        insertNodeInto(pkNode, lRootNode, i);
        if (model instanceof SchluesselModel) {
          createSchluesselTree((SchluesselModel) model, pkNode);
        }
      }
    }
  }
...
  private void createSchluesselTree(ShluesselModel pFSModel, DefaultMutableTreeNode pParentNode) {
    List<OrdnerModel> oListe = pFSModel.getOrdnerliste();
    for (int i = 0; i < oListe .size(); i++) {
      OrdnerModel model = oListe .get(i);
      DefaultMutableTreeNode pkNode = new DefaultMutableTreeNode(model);
      insertNodeInto(pkNode, pParentNode, i);
    }
  }
```
Panel wo auch der Tree drin ist.

```
...
  // Wird aufgerufen, wenn sich im Model was ändert. Es soll den Tree 
// neuaufbauen gemäß der hinterlegten Liste. Siehe Model
  public void propertyChange(PropertyChangeEvent pEvt) {
    if (VerwaltungModel.PROPERTY_NAVIGATIONLISTE_CHANGED.equals(pEvt.getPropertyName())) {
      ((MeinTreeModel) treeAkte.getModel()).createAkteTree();
    }
  }
...
```

Das Problem ist, dass ich jedesmal den Tree neuzeichne und mir die Selektion verloren geht. Eventuell geht das besser. Hast du da ne Idee?


----------



## Michael... (13. Okt 2009)

Dir geht's also nicht darum den Baum an spezifischen Knoten aufzuklappen, sondern die Selektion des alten Baums auf den neuen zu übernehmen?!?
Dann kannst Du Dir eventuell bevor Du einen neuen Baum erstellst die Selektion speichern und anschliessend auf den neuen Baum übertragen. In etwa so:

```
TreePath[] selectedPath = alterBaum.getSelectionPaths();
erzeuge neuen Baum
neuerBaum.setSelectionPaths(selectedPath);
```
Das aufklappen müsste dann automatisch gehen. Ansonsten gibt's ja die Methode expandPath.
Bin mir allerdings nicht sicher, ob das mit dem setSelectionPath() so funktioniert, da Du ja den Baum komplett neu erstellst. Aber ein Versuch kann ja nicht schaden.
Generell stellt sich die Frage, warum Du immer einen neuen Baum erstellst und ob es nicht besser ist die neuen Knoten in den bestehenden Baum einzuhängen.


----------



## Unregistriert (13. Okt 2009)

Michael... hat gesagt.:


> Generell stellt sich die Frage, warum Du immer einen neuen Baum erstellst und ob es nicht besser ist die neuen Knoten in den bestehenden Baum einzuhängen.


Ich habe es auch schon anders ausprobiert. Ich bekomme die Änderung über den Propertychange mit, dass sich da was geändert hat. In dem Model (der Auslöser von PropertyChange) kennt die Liste der Elemente, die gezeichnet werden.

Ich versuche erstmal das was du beschrieben hast und wenn es klappt versuche ich mal nur den Bereich neuzuzeichnen, wo sich auch was geändert hat. Ich will erstmal (endlich) einen funktionierende Version haben :-(

Melde mich wieder


----------



## Michael... (13. Okt 2009)

Hab's grad mal kurz durchgetestet.
Bei einem neu erstellten Baum funktioniert das mit dem setSelectionPath() nicht.

Könntest eventuell ein eigenens SelectionModel verwenden oder diese Selektion mit durchforsten des Baums ausführen.


----------



## Unregistriert (13. Okt 2009)

Michael... hat gesagt.:


> Hab's grad mal kurz durchgetestet.
> Bei einem neu erstellten Baum funktioniert das mit dem setSelectionPath() nicht.


Stimmt. Geht bei mir auch nicht.



Michael... hat gesagt.:


> Könntest eventuell ein eigenens SelectionModel verwenden oder diese Selektion mit durchforsten des Baums ausführen.


Habe eigenes SelectionModel. Über diesen wird auch das ganze angestoßen. Anhand der Selektion werden ggf. Kinder nachgeladen.

```
public void valueChanged(final TreeSelectionEvent pEvent) {
    VerwaltungPresentationModel.getInstance().getBean().setSelektierterPfad(pEvent.getPath());
    Object userObj = ((DefaultMutableTreeNode) pEvent.getPath().getLastPathComponent()).getUserObject();
    if (userObj instanceof Model) {
      VerwaltungPresentationModel.getInstance().ladeNach((Model)userObj);
    }
  }
```

Kurze Zusammenfassung:
1. Löse SelectionEvent aus und rufe hier drin Kinder nachlade Methode auf
2. Im Model ändert sich die Struktur durch das Nachladen des aktuellen Knotens und löst dadurch PropertyChange Event auf
3. Der Tree ist registriert für den PropertyChange und reagiert auf die Aktualisierung 
4. Der Tree wird neu gezeichnet

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es wirklich Sinn macht hier so strikt die MVC durchzuziehen. Aber wie löst man es denn noch besser ohne die Architektur kaputt zu machen? Wenn ich wüsste welches Kind aktualisiert wurde, dann würde ich nur den nachladen.


----------



## Michael... (13. Okt 2009)

nach welchen Kriterien lädst Du die Daten nach? Hatte mal einen JTree bei dem ich die Kindknoten nachgeladen habe, sobald der User einen Ast aufgeklappt hat. Ist es bei Dir was ähnliches?


----------



## Unregistriert (14. Okt 2009)

Mein Baum sieht wie folgt aus:
+ Suche 1
+ Suche 2
+ Suche 3
+ Geladene Ordner X
++ Akte 1
++ Akte 2
+++ Akteninhalt
++ Akte 3
+ Geladene Ordner Y

Der Benutzer kann über JMenuBar ein Aktion auslösen der mir eine neue Suchpanel erstellt. Jede Suche hat einen Knoten in der Navigation. Wenn ein Suchergebnis ausgewählt wird (in der Regel Ordner) wird dieser ebenfalls in den Baum hinzugefügt. Die Akten sind aber noch nicht vollständig geladen. Diese werden erst geladen wenn man drauf klickt. Das Problem ist, dass alle Einträge für die Navigation in einer java.util.List drin sind und mein TreeModel aus dieser Liste die Einträge zusammenstellt.


----------

